
HN tributes to people who have passed away - globuous
https://hn.algolia.com/?query=has%20died&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story
======
greenyoda
More can be found by searching for "passed away", such as the main thread
about Steve Jobs:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=passed%20away&sort=byPopularit...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=passed%20away&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

The obituary post for Stephen Hawking was the HN story with the highest number
of points ever (6015).

